# Want a barbie?  They're still available!



## Vixen (Feb 13, 2007)

I just called Barbie Collectors and they still have the barbies so everyone who missed out, you can still get one!

Barbie Collectors 
1-800-491-7514

Same price as what Mac is selling them for!

//admin edit:
they're also available on the website here:

http://www.barbiecollector.com/showc...2007&sort=name


----------



## Prismique (Feb 13, 2007)

You can also get them online apparently.. 

Go to barbiecollector.com click on Shop, then go to catalog quick order, then put K7966 into the product code box and add to bag. Worked for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But who knows how many they really have in stock and if they're already sold out..


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 13, 2007)

i just ordered 1!!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prismique* 

 
_You can also get them online apparently.. 






 But who knows how many they really have in stock and if they're already sold out.._

 
i called my order in and she said they still have them in stock. i guess not too many people know about their website??


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 13, 2007)

it won't let me add it...


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

somehow i want one~!!!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_I just called Barbie Collectors and they still have the barbies so everyone who missed out, you can still get one!

Barbie Collectors 
1-800-491-7514

Same price as what Mac is selling them for!_

 





 Thanks a thousand times!! Got mine ordered. They said it would be here in 5 business days!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I tried to order it online, I received the message "Sorry, no products were found. Please try again." So then I called and she said they were still in stock....I hope I don't get an "out of stock" e-mail.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 13, 2007)

I got 2!!! I called like 5 minutes before it was in there systems and where not avalible. But then called about 10 minutes after and they had them instock. I totally missed out one the mac site, because they decided to put the stuff up a day early. Wow I'm so happy right now. And all for a Barbie!


----------



## mbee (Feb 13, 2007)

I GOT ONE! AHHH! I'm SOO excited!!!


----------



## Tai (Feb 13, 2007)

I just ordered mine.  I couldn't do it online so I had to call the number.  She said that they had been getting calls all day long.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was able to get 2- they allowed me to get two.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gah-- I really want one for my sis. Hopefully they will stil be instock on the 16th !


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 13, 2007)

yes i called and ordered 5!!!!


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 13, 2007)

FIVE?!?!?! Wow.


----------



## divaster (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome. Thank you,. I got one at the Glendale Galleria this morning and my friend at work wanted one so bad for her neice so I just ordered one for her. I hope we get it!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sti43* 

 
_Gah-- I really want one for my sis. Hopefully they will stil be instock on the 16th ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's safe to say that's highly unlikely.


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 13, 2007)

There was a crazy line up this morning at the closest MAC store to me.  There were both staff and regular customers lined up to get a doll.  A lot of people didn't get one.  It's good to know that there are still some available on this website.  I would have ordered one for sure if I didn't get my hands on one this morning.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 13, 2007)

I wonder how many they have left? Just curious.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 13, 2007)

Got 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_ 
Same price as what Mac is selling them for!_

 

I just ordered 2 online and they were $35....


----------



## amoona (Feb 13, 2007)

As of 10:30 today all MAC stores in the San Francisco region are sold out!!! Thanks for letting us know about this I gotta tell the manager at my counter cuz she's dieing to get one. 

I just ordered mine and I can't wait!


----------



## Tai (Feb 13, 2007)

The website is now working so you can order them.  I've heard that over the phone they're limiting to two dolls now but on the website, the max quantity is 24.

HTH


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

Ebay is going to be flooded with dolls now.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 13, 2007)

i just ordered one!


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 13, 2007)

Why is this doll currently on Ebay for $355?  They are still available on this website.  I don't get it!


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 13, 2007)

I just got one!


----------



## Senarra (Feb 13, 2007)

... but of course they don't ship internationally :-( *cry*


----------



## Tai (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_Why is this doll currently on Ebay for $355? They are still available on this website. I don't get it!_

 

People don't know they can get them at Barbie collectors and/or they're overseas and can't get them from that site.  If I hadn't been here, I wouldn't have known, either.  But there's no way I would have paid ten times the price.  I just would have been Barbieless.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

LMAO when I called she asked do you want a MAC Barbie...LOL  She said people have been calling all day!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 13, 2007)

I just scored 2!!


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry...double post


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

^^I would have to assume its people without creditcards.. so they mail by check or money order so they go though E-bay?


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 13, 2007)

the main mac wesbite has the doll as sold out

but this one still hs them available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you know what this means girls???

*RUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Feb 13, 2007)

YAY! 

I just got one from BarbieCollector!


----------



## cathythi (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_the main mac wesbite has the doll as sold out

but this one still hs them available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you know what this means girls???

*RUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*





_

 
dont waste your time, after i clicked add to cart and then purchase on maccosmetics...
M·A·C Barbie Doll - is no longer available, and has been removed from your cart.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tai* 

 
_The website is now working so you can order them. I've heard that over the phone they're limiting to two dolls now but on the website, the max quantity is 24.

HTH_

 
 I really hope nobody orders 24, that's indulgent and not fair to those who want just one for the right reasons (aka... not to make thousands of dollars off of ebay).  Let's not get greedy here people


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 13, 2007)

*MAC Barbie Online!*

Hey guys,

One of the girls on MUA told me about this site. For those parents, MAC fans, or other gals that still want a MAC Barbie, visit

http://www.barbiecollector.com/

to get your hands on one! I got mine... can't wait to get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


Revise: Duh!!! Sorry for posting this when it was already up elsewhere. I guess I was just super excited to get one...


----------



## Alison (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you so muck or posting this! I looked on the Barbie website last night and they weren't up so I thought they weren't available there. When I didn't get mine at MAC today I thought I was SOL, but now my Barbie is on its way!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 13, 2007)

i got 2.


----------



## m.a.c.princess (Feb 13, 2007)

*YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*I just ordered mine from BC... But they couldn't tell me how many they had available... Umph!!! They better have enough!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 13, 2007)

Just saw this and went to the site--now it says they are on Backorder until March 5th.  

I didn't order bec I don't know if B/O means B/O or "never getting anymore" (like the MAC website).  

Oh well--congrats to all of you that got one!

ETA: I just called BC and they *are* now on B/O, but she said they *will* be getting more in on March 5th (didn't know how many).

She said since it is a gold label release that there are only 25,000 (? can't remember exactly) made worldwide.

Anyway, just thought I would update so if anyone still wants one, it looks like you can "reserve" them for the March 5th reshipment.  They won't charge your CC until the item ships.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 13, 2007)

I contacted them last month and they told me that the dolls would only be available at MAC stores.  I'm glad they are giving people the opportunity to buy it directly through them.  Maybe some of those shopping on ebay will get your message.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Barbie Online!*

This info. was posted http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=65061


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Feb 13, 2007)

Yea they are on back order till march 5th but I ordered one anyway. I'm also going to home to london for a vacation in March so I will get another from there fo sho! and probably back ups of the collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

*All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

If you didn't score one from the site or your M·A·C store, here's your chance:
http://www.barbiecollector.com/showc...2007&sort=name
**Mods if i'm not allowed to do this, please delete this post**


----------



## Holly (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_If you didn't score one from the site or your M·A·C store, here's your chance:
http://www.barbiecollector.com/showc...2007&sort=name
**Mods if i'm not allowed to do this, please delete this post**_

 
On the barbie collector website it says they're backordered til march 5th 07


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

Instead of waiting for them to come on Ebay for ridiculous prices u can buy them for retail price on the Barbie website...that's what I meant


----------



## Brianne (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_On the barbie collector website it says they're backordered til march 5th 07_

 
Wow, that was quick.
I ordered mine about 3:30pm EST and it said in stock.  Got my e-mail confirmation and everything.

Guess there was a mad rush to order from there.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

There is already a post about this.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 

 
_Wow, that was quick.
I ordered mine about 3:30pm EST and it said in stock.  Got my e-mail confirmation and everything.

Guess there was a mad rush to order from there._

 
Me too! I ordered mine around 4 and I got my order confirmation too!


----------



## depecher (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 

 
_Me too! I ordered mine around 4 and I got my order confirmation too!_

 

How long did it take for you to get the confirmation email? I ordered before 10 am PST and haven't received an email. I did get a confirmation number though.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

My first e-mail came about one minute after I ordered. Then I got an "order confirmation" e-mail about 30 minutes later...


----------



## dramaqueen (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

very expensive to ship to Canada....boo....


----------



## amoona (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 

 
_How long did it take for you to get the confirmation email? I ordered before 10 am PST and haven't received an email. I did get a confirmation number though._

 
I ordered mine at 11:30 PST and I have still not recieved a confirmation e-mail. I called again just to check and they said they have my order but most of the time they e-mail people once they send out the doll.


----------



## User40 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_If you didn't score one from the site or your M·A·C store, here's your chance:
http://www.barbiecollector.com/showc...2007&sort=name
**Mods if i'm not allowed to do this, please delete this post**_

 
I'm actually glad mine is back-ordered, because it will let me space my purchases out a little. And I thought my chance of getting one at retail price was gone. Thanks for the link!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All you girls who want a M·A·C BARBIE!!!*

Quote:

   I'm actually glad mine is back-ordered, because it will let me space my purchases out a little. And I thought my chance of getting one at retail price was gone. Thanks for the link!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
ur most welcome hon anytime


----------



## eponine (Feb 14, 2007)

i ordered a couple anyway, if they show up, awesome, if not, i already got mine... i just feel bad for some of my friends who had to work and missed out on getting their own barbie.


----------



## mrstucker (Feb 14, 2007)

If they're backordered, does this mean that the frenzy (Ebay ridiculous prices) will stop, as everyone will be able to get one?    I mean, are they making more?


----------



## Janice (Feb 14, 2007)

Production is limited to 25k dolls. 

MAC was allocated 15k and Mattel was allocated 10k. (from what I've read)

Realistically, they (Mattel) probably only had a certain amount of inventory "in stock" and ready to ship in their warehouse(s). There's probably another production shipment en route to the warehouse(s) from the actual place of manufacturing. It's all a big supply chain. To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if some MAC stores received second shipments of the doll too.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 15, 2007)

there's supposed to be more available in March on the barbie collector's website.!


----------



## m.a.c.princess (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_there's supposed to be more available in March on the barbie collector's website.!_

 






 I think I read on BC's site that starting in March they will make it a world wide sale, and that they did not anticipate how fast the dolls were going...


----------



## shertz1981 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## meihwa (Feb 15, 2007)

In addition to MAC, I collect Barbie dolls, and from what I was told on the Barbie end, this doll is strictly limited to a gold label edition of 25,000 worldwide.  I know initially MAC was to receive 10,000 dolls, and then they would be allocated to the stores.  From there, the stores would set aside 50% of however many they received for MAC employees to purchase until they were gone.  There was supposed to be a limit of 1 doll per customer, including employees on the MAC side.  I doubt a 2nd shipment will go to MAC stores unless Mattel has difficulty selling their remaining inventory on their end.  Remember, this was a joint collaboration, and MAC is making a majority of their profit on the cosmetic side, and Mattel's majority profit is on the Barbie doll side.  On the Mattel side (Barbie), they would have the remaining 15,000 dolls available to sell, with a limit of 2 per customer.  If you try to order more, usually when the orders go into the processing phase, they will change your quantity back to the limit of 2, unless they miss it or have not fully implemented the restrictions on the Barbie website.  When the doll says backordered, there is a good chance your order will be filled.  Mattel will say sold out and will stop selling if they have filled orders for all the anticipated 2nd shipment/backordered dolls to avoid disappointment. So if you want a doll, try and order now while it still says backordered and don't wait until March 05 because your chances are better now.  This has been my experience with other LE dolls, and so I hope this helps!


----------



## Tash (Feb 15, 2007)

I just got my Barbie's delivered today


----------



## lsperry (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_I just got my Barbie's delivered today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good for you! I'm anxiously waiting for mine.


----------



## brookeab (Feb 16, 2007)

Mine actually shipped on the 14th! On my confirmation email it said the doll was on backorder until the 5th of March. I guess I got in on time because my card was charged and I got a tracking number. I am VERY excited now as I was worried I wouldn't be getting one, or that I would have to wait till next month for it. If you got a back order status on your confirmation email, I would check your card OR your order status on barbiecollector.com, it just might have been sent!


----------



## hellokitty (Feb 17, 2007)

I ordered one on the site, but it is backordered until March 5. I will take it, I don't care ! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LindseySullivan (Feb 17, 2007)

*BARBIE IS AVAILABLE preorder 3/5 from Barbie!!!*

Stop the scalping!  Dont pay more than $35 for the MAC barbie.  You can preorder the barbie at the Barbie.com site - it's available 3/5/07


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: BARBIE IS AVAILABLE preorder 3/5 from Barbie!!!*

I would say jump on that ASAP, as it seems to be going quickly.


----------



## brookeab (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: BARBIE IS AVAILABLE preorder 3/5 from Barbie!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I would say jump on that ASAP, as it seems to be going quickly._

 
I agree. They only have a few thousand left to sell, and once those are gone there will be no more. So if you are wanting a babrie jump on this quick! I has already been on backorder for a few days now, so i'd take a chance and order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Plus its better than paying over 100 for the doll on ebay)


----------



## kellis84 (Feb 19, 2007)

I just received my dolls today from Barbiecollecter.com SO PRETTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinkin of ordering again for a bday gift for my friend...i know it will be back ordered... but her bday is in July....


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 20, 2007)

Got mine in today!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine came it today too!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 20, 2007)

when did you guys order? did they ship ups? im in ca, maybe thats why mines not here yet... i ordered like RIGHT when they put it up on the site but havent got any shipping confirmation, but have already been charged.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 20, 2007)

I ordered right away too on Tuesday, Feb 13... I selected the cheapest shipping... I'm in TX...

You can track your package here.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 20, 2007)

I ordered it the day this post was put up. I got a confirmation e-mail that day as well.


----------



## divaster (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine came today too.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 21, 2007)

i just got a tracking number, they're both supposed to be here tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## aLYiLiCiOuS (Feb 24, 2007)

i ordered mine on feb 18th... havent received email orbeen charged yet... im hoping it worked!!!! i do have a confirmation number i wrote down tho... guess i'll wait anxiously till march 5th


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 1, 2007)

hey girlies!!! They're available to pre-buy on barbie collector.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom bought two and sent one to me!!! but it's not going to be available for shipping until march 5th i believe


----------



## User40 (Mar 1, 2007)

I just checked on BarbieCollector.com and now it says they're sold out but will have more available in May. Mine was on back order until March 5, but now am wondering if I will even get it.


----------



## pale blue (Mar 1, 2007)

I ordered two on February 16th and they were backordered until March 5th, but I just checked my order status and now it says March 15th? Argh.


----------



## aLYiLiCiOuS (Mar 5, 2007)

weell mine now says 4/05/07 ... i sent in a "complaint" will let yall kno what i hear back


----------



## cosmo_girl (Mar 7, 2007)

My Barbie got shipped out today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm so excited! I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## User40 (Mar 8, 2007)

Shipment at last! My Barbie was backordered until March 5, then they moved it to March 13th, but I checked my order status yesterday and it said it's on it's way. So maybe everyone with one on backorder will get it sooner than expected. Keep your fingers crossed!

                                   :cartwheel:


----------

